# Amandil the Blessed?



## Tar-Palantir (Mar 1, 2002)

In Akallabeth, it says that Amandil (Elendil's dad) set sail just before the fall of Numenor to ask pardon and mercy of the Valar for his people. Two questions:

1) What do you think happened to him?
2) Do you think it was a foolish venture?

My thoughts:

1) I'm guessing that he got caught in the Enchanted Isles, wrecked his ship and drowned. I doubt very seriously that he got through to the Valar - they seemed pretty miffed at the hundreds of years of disrespect the Numenoreans had shown them. So, however good a person Amandil was, they weren't gonna let him past the toll booth.
2) I'm a little torn on this one. He had to know that his attempt to go before the Valar wasn't going to work. He didn't have a Silmaril (or any other type of "offering", other than himself) as Earendil did. He loved Numenor and his people - and I'm sure despair played a part in his decision, knowing that something terrible was getting ready to happen to them. But why not just high-tail it with his family and followers to M.E.? It seems that he knew Elendil was going to end up there anyway by telling Elendil to lay his ships of the east coast of Numenor. I don't know.....a roll of the dice? Or a Messianic complex?


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi Tar-P!

1) I think you are probably right about the enchanted isles, but I must say whenever Tolkien fleshes things like this out, the Valar always seem to take pity on someone who is faithful. Certainly Amandil did a great job keeping his people away from the influence of Sauron and holding true to the line of Elros. I somehow think that maybe Tolkien would have written of him that he was taken into the deep by Ulmo or something cool, just to say that Amandil was favored by Illuvatar or something. All made up by me.

2) I don't think he had any other choice **except** IMO he could have gone back to ME with his faithful, instead of seeking help from the Valar. That's what happened anyway, of course the giant wave made it a little quicker, and who knows, maybe Ar-Pharazon would have chased them with ships if they had tried to leave.


----------



## Tar-Palantir (Mar 2, 2002)

"who knows, maybe Ar-Pharazon would have chased them with ships if they had tried to leave." - Eonwe

Maybe, although Ar-Pharazon was gearing up for his move towards the Undying Lands and may have said "good riddance".


----------



## tasar (Mar 11, 2002)

I think Amandil tried the western path because he just had to try it. He loved his home-island and wished that Numenor could return to it's glory they once had. I guess he knew that his chances were pretty low but his love for Numenor made him try.


----------



## Merry (Mar 11, 2002)

Maybe it was just foolish wisdom on the part of man to think that he could bargin with the gods. As a romantic, I like to think that he acheived his quest and that he managed to speak with Manwe or at least send a herald to plead his case. I think the fact that the Faithful were able to escape is proof of his success.

It must have broken his heart to see Numenor prepare to battle the beloved Valar and start worshiping Melkor.


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 11, 2002)

I like that one, Merry. 

Amandil reaches Aman and the Valar, knowing that he kept the faith guide him through the mist to their presence. He pleads his case, but the Valar, although moved, cannot allow the insults of Numenor to pass unpunished.

"This is out of our hands, Amandil, my friend" says Manwe. "Eru is coming and he is not pleased."
"I have to warn my son!" Exclaims Amandil.
"Sorry chap" answers Mandos. "You have seen the Undying Lands, and you cannot go back. Don't worry, we'll keep and eye on your son and make sure that they manage to survive the ride. Meanwhile, make yourself confortable. You'll be staying here for quite a while."


----------



## Merry (Mar 11, 2002)

I like that tale, well done Elanor2! It is much better than:

"Oi Amandil, what are you doing here, you cheeky bugger"

ZAPP

End of Amandil.


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 11, 2002)

Yup. And definitively better than:

Orome comes galloping to the Valar meeting room carrying something quite gooey.
Orome: Hello chaps. Look! I found a man on the beach!
Varda (looking disgusted): Here goes the carpet!
Yavanna: Who was he?
Orome: I don't know.
Mandos (edging a bit closer): His clothes look numenorean. And quite fashionable too! He probably was sort of important, I'd say.
Manwe: Well, it doesn't matter. Eru is going to wipe them out anyway. But next time, Orome, ask the name at least before you squash them!


----------



## Mimzy (Feb 3, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious he made it to Valinor, and the Valar pled to Eru for mercy on the Numenoreans, and Eru decided to save the good ones because of Amandil. Amandil was probably allowed to live in Valinor just like Frodo was until he died.

I dont think the Enchanted Isles existed anymore in the Second Age anyway.


----------

